# Another Double Point/Bar-B-Q Run to Taylor!



## Bob Dylan (Sep 26, 2012)

Monday I made another of my Double Point runs from Austin to Taylor and back on the Texas Eagles!Mostly the Usual, same ole same ole, but there were a Few Nice Surprises ^_^ !

My Coach on the #22 from AUS-TAY was like New, just Rehabbed by Beech Grove  !!

The Bathrooms were all of the New Type and the Handicap Bathroom had been Relocated to the other side of the Hall and away from the Doors so no-one would be Blocked by the Door to the Outside when Open! Also All of the Sheetmetal was brand New and Gleaming and the PA System worked Great!! ^_^ Upstairs the Seats and Carpeting were all new, the Digital Lights on the Aisle were on Both Sides and the Overhead Lights and Controls were of a Different Type and Much Easier to Use!  Also the Seats were Re-upholstered (more Padding)and Easier-to-Use Controls had been installed on them also!

The Scanner/Reader that the Conductor used Actually Worked with no Problem and my Points Posted the next day, quickest Ive seen that happen with AGR!! As an added Bonus, #421 Rolled into Austin ON TIME!!  , a Rare Occurence Lately wiuth UP Traffic Increasing in Leaps and Bounds!

The other strange thing was that Miss Polly was on Duty in the Diner and she was as Friendly as could be, I was Astounded!!!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 26, 2012)

jimhudson said:


> Monday I made another of my Double Point runs from Austin to Taylor and back on the Texas Eagles!Mostly the Usual, same ole same ole, but there were a Few Nice Surprises ^_^ !
> 
> My Coach on the #22 from AUS-TAY was like New, just Rehabbed by Beech Grove  !!
> 
> ...


Are you sure you weren't just dreaming of an upcoming trip? :giggle:


----------



## Anthony (Sep 26, 2012)

Jim, did you see my reply in your thread in the AGR forum?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 26, 2012)

Anthony said:


> Jim, did you see my reply in your thread in the AGR forum?


:hi: Thanks Anthony, I did! My Points have all Posted except Mondays Trip but you read my Trip Report so things are looking up! Thanks for the Tips, see you in PHL!!! ^_^ Jim


----------



## Shanghai (Sep 27, 2012)

*Jim, how was the B-B-Q??*


----------



## pennyk (Sep 27, 2012)

Jim, with all this train riding you have been doing and plan to do, do you think you will get tired of riding trains??? :lol: :lol: :lol:

BTW - I just received a text from Dave and he is on the LSL on his way to meet up with you for your cross country adventure.

I am glad to hear that the restrooms were of the new type. What makes them different? Do they self clean? Are they exclusively for women (and thus cleaner) :giggle: ?


----------



## stntylr (Sep 27, 2012)

I still have a problem imagining spending 7 hours in Taylor doing anything no matter how good the BBQ is.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 27, 2012)

Maybe he takes a folding lounge chair with him and snoozes on the platform while waiting for his train home.


----------

